
Firefox 82: new automatic downloads protection - based2
https://www.ghacks.net/2020/09/06/firefox-82-new-automatic-downloads-protection/
======
accrual
This is pretty cool, but I also feel it's old tech. Safari on Mojave always
asks if I want to allow downloads on a domain I've never visited before. To me
that's a good balance between usability and safety.

